# Disability allowance situation advice



## Coolcarrot (19 Jun 2019)

Hello, I am wondering if anyone can offer advice on my current situation. I was on the illness benefit which recently ran out so my doctor suggested I apply for the disability, I suffer from depression and anxiety and I hope to be fit for work in 6-12 months. I live with my partner who earns 770 every two weeks, we pay rent and have bills etc. Our rent is currently 1100pm. I applied for the disability nearly two month ago now and  the more I read online the more I wonder if I’m even entitled to this or is it just a waste of time? Will I be rejected on my partners income or what is the criteria as I am very confused and anxious. If this disability was rejected would jobseekers also be rejected? I want to look into returning to education to lift my mood off the ground but I feel so stuck with no clear answer and money has become extremely tight, any advice is appreciated. 


It is also worth mentioning I went to my CWO when my illness benefit ran out, I told her how much my partner earned and she said her cut off was 350 pw. Now that I am on a waiting list and disability have received my application is it worth going down to her again?


----------



## gipimann (19 Jun 2019)

Disability Allowance
					






					www.welfare.ie
				




The link above explains the means test. Your partner's earnings will be taken into account ( not all of it).  
You also have to satisfy the medical conditions, being unable to take up work for at least 12 months.

The fact that you have applied for Disability Allowance won't change the SWA means test, I'm afraid.


----------



## Feemar5 (19 Jun 2019)

Can you apply for invalidity pension - you say your illness benefit has ran out so I take it you must be off work for quite a while. Invalidity is not mean tested but you must have been incapable of work for 12 months and likely to be incapable for another 12 months.    You also need to have  paid 260 contributions since starting paying PRSI and 48 paid or credited in the last Year.


----------



## Grafting4Grade (29 Jun 2019)

Have you looked into applying for HAP (Housing Assistance Payment) for support with the rent? 

If you qualify for a Jobseeker payment you are required to be actively seeking and available for full-time employment. You mentioned you would like to take part in education, you may qualify for BTEA (Back to Education Allowance). The Citizen's Information website has information on eligibility for these.


----------

